
Starting today “civilians” can be angel investors – should they? - fraXis
http://calacanis.com/2016/05/16/starting-today-civilians-can-be-angel-investors-should-they/
======
api
It would be much better for civilians to be able to invest in ETFs that invest
in VC firms. That way they're investing in baskets of startups picked by
(hopefully) professionals. The odds of a single startup succeeding big are
small, especially if it's picked by people who don't have a lot of domain
expertise.

I sort of fear this will turn AngelList and similar into scam hellholes since
the average person will be snowed more by flash than by substance. Why spend
time building a product when you can spend your time building videos of a
rendering of a product...

